# Pics from around the farm...



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2013)

Love the "tude" a Barred Rock can give! It is like she is saying... What? what do you want?




Love these birds!




Self- Blue Cochin




Red- Laced Cornish, Self Blue- Cochin, and Silver Dorking Roo




Same with a Red Sex-Link Male




Most of these are 20-21 wk pullets, except the Self-Blue Cochin and those that are not pullets but cockerels  




My Favorite pic... Empordenesa Cockerel 21 weeks.




George wants a kiss!




Just had to... "D" 




Ruthie! You've been caught!




A pup here for training


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2013)

I went to your web site and looked around. You have a beautiful farm. I love all the heritage chickens you have and all the different breeds. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you Baymule. Now that it is late fall all the green is gone and nothing but brown grass, brown trees, brown everywhere. Not pretty in fall/winter. LOL


----------



## Amarisus (Nov 13, 2013)

I love the pictures! I didn't know that the Cornish (or any chicken for that matter >.>) came in red-laced blue! I've heard of the blue laced red but not the reverse, very cool! are they hard to come by? I also love the look on ruthie the goat's face  It looks like the universal face people make when they are caught doing something they're not supposed to!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank You!
The cornish is red-laced... hard to get good lacing. Some are great some not. I love these birds, it's our first year with them. I got them to breed out mostly to cross with our delacaunas for max fast growing free ranging bird.
The other is a self blue cochin. 
It may have looked like the words were all together.
Ruthie is my DD goat! She is spoiled rotten, doesn't know she is a goat and thinks she is a dog. Her best friend is "HER" LGD. Ruthie loves to come up to the house and come into the family room.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 14, 2013)

I really enjoyed the pictures and also like the way your web site is layed out.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you. I am months behind in updating.
I am working on a separate website right now. I need a staff! LOL


----------



## kinder (Nov 19, 2013)

You have a fine family. Hope to see more in the future. I have plans for a few chicks also, but that's going to be a while because, as usual its going to be a quest. I have my heart set on Wyandotte's and there's none in Vt. or close by


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2013)

some of the kiko's


----------



## kinder (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice.They look fast, are they?So healthy too.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 30, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> some of the kiko's
> 
> View attachment 180


Beautiful doe in the foreground. Like her coloration with that black dorsal stripe. The others aren't bad either.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)

I love all of your animals Southern! We also have some barred rock. Ours aren't mean to us, but they talk so much to us and I'm not sure if they are saying naughty mean words or what!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 28, 2014)

I do so very much looove large combed roosters, but they turn into broken combed roosters here since the cold, no matter how much Vaseline, turns them into black, painful messes here.  That black bird's sheen is astounding, makes me jealous.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 28, 2014)

Love the pics, it has been a while hope all is well.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you all.

Our first time ever having to deal with frostbite on combs. 
With 250 + birds and some that live in the trees no way I can vaseline them all... mostly got the spikes.

I am desperately trying to get my numbers down to 125-150.

Hi @autumnprairie  -miss you!   hope all is well with you too!


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 28, 2014)

We only have 5 chickens left. 3 are bantams and are new. We don't know how old they are, but were free range and aren't used to humans. They have gotten better, but do come in the coop at night. On the coldest night this year, our rooster sleeps in a tree! Stupid rooster. We waited 2 more hours and he still hadn't come in. We just locked the others up. His comb did get frostbite bad. We did get vaseline on all the rest. I feel bad for him though! Poor guy. The rest are all fine, but we still put Vaseline on them too


----------

